# Gas leak detection liquid



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been making my own gas leak detection fluid with windshield wiper fluid and dawn dish soap. 

Seems like I'm still missing something compared to what I get at the supply house. Does anybody else make their own fluid?


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is all we ever use, an old spray and wipe bottle, a dash of liquid dishwashing detergent and water. Spray it on or shake it up and apply it by hand for more bubbles, Works a treat. Bloody expensive soapy water at the suppliers.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

The stuff from the supply house is labeled non corrosive


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We use Hercules MegaBubble. I may be delusional, but I've tried making my own and I don't think it is as effective finding leaks. Cost for an effect product is money well spent.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Dawn and cold water. I use for testing pvc drains on an air test. I read somewhere that using windex is not good because the amonia corrodes especially counterstrike.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Cold water doesn't work here because it will freeze in the truck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Cold water doesn't work here because it will freeze in the truck.


Add a little antifreeze?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I get when your in a jam you need to improvise but how much are you saving by making your own?:curious 

I don't get it, just add the cost to the customers bill and move on to more important things. 


Our shop uses mega bubble & ridgid leak detector.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It's $8 per bottle, I can make it for about 40 cents.

It's not just gas detector liquid I'm frugal about. I buy all valves and fittings in bulk. Even as a OMS, I save thousands of dollars per year by knowing my cost and shaving off excess anywhere I can.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Windex for this kid! Used to use dish detergent and water mixture. Was advised it's not good for PVC or cpvc, so switched to Windex. That stuff in the supply house seems too thick sometimes, plus ya can burn through an $8 bottle quickly if yer testing a long run.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I buy spray bottles at the dollar store and the soap at a wholesale club. I agree the supply house stuff is too thick and seems wasteful. If I know I'm gonna need it on a cold day it rides on the dash of the van to thaw it out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I may be delusional, but I've tried making my own and *I don't think it is as effective finding leaks*. Cost for an effect product is money well spent.












Maybe you just don't have any leaks......


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I went to Oatey for plant tour and they showed us 3 leading leak detector soaps and mega bubble was 1 of the 3. The guy put them in 3 specimen tubes and shook them. Mega bubble lasted 10 times longer than the other two. I was sold from that point on. 

I agree it's thick. but if it's a small leak and your checking a long run the other brands will have dissipated away. I think that's why you would want to have on the mega bubble.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is the best


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I used to use this👍👍


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Windex for this kid! Used to use dish detergent and water mixture. Was advised it's not good for PVC or cpvc, so switched to Windex. That stuff in the supply house seems too thick sometimes, plus ya can burn through an $8 bottle quickly if yer testing a long run.



If dish detergent and water were bad for pvc we couldn't use it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not washing my dishes again ever


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> It's $8 per bottle, I can make it for about 40 cents.
> 
> It's not just gas detector liquid I'm frugal about. I buy all valves and fittings in bulk. Even as a OMS, I save thousands of dollars per year by knowing my cost and shaving off excess anywhere I can.


I was always told that the easiest way to make $100 is find 100 ways to save $1.00


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Baking Soda and glycerin are supposed to make your kids bubble water better. Wonder if it would work here...


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the leak detector sold at supply houses is mostly propylene glycol. I keep forgetting to try some out of the 5 gallon buckets of cryotek we have.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like kids bubble soap from the 99 cents store. I've also had really good luck with straight liquid dish soap with really hard to find leaks.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

If i have one that is really hard to find I'll spray some starting fluid in the line and then pressure it up again. The ether smell is so strong that you'll know pretty quick if you are close to the leak.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Green Country said:


> If i have one that is really hard to find I'll spray some starting fluid in the line and then pressure it up again. The ether smell is so strong that you'll know pretty quick if you are close to the leak.


 m

This to me just doesn't sound safe.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is why I use mega bubble

http://youtu.be/riJinDIexhA

This leak was so bad the water company smelled it when he was walking but


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Green Country said:


> If i have one that is really hard to find I'll spray some starting fluid in the line and then pressure it up again. The ether smell is so strong that you'll know pretty quick if you are close to the leak.


Then use a lighter to test for leaks lol


----------



## lucygray (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi.. I have never used soapy water to test gas leak.I using gas detector these are expensive but they provide complete saftey to me.


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

lucygray said:


> Hi.. I have never used soapy water to test gas leak.I using gas detector these are expensive but they provide complete saftey to me.


Gas detectors definitely have their place in leak detection but a liquid solution spray either home made or from the supply shop is an essential tool in any gas fitters tool bucket.


----------



## dorian_grey (Sep 9, 2013)

My gas detector missed too many small leaks, and most of my leak repairs are on locked out meter sets. I usually use a thin solution from Oatey with freeze protection (I live in Ohio).


----------



## lucygray (Mar 16, 2015)

hello moz,
Liquid solution spray may be best for gas leak detection,but I never use this,i will definatily try liquid solution spray. Thanx for your suggestion.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I use ajax dish soap and water. It bubbles better than dawn imo. I also keep a bottle of oatley leak detector with the dabber on my vehicle. I keep 3 leak detectors to. 1 cheap one from Menard's. One utl branded one and a tif. I use the soap and water mixture most often.


----------

